# Can I get a Motor Tax refund?



## lfcjfc (13 Jul 2005)

Hi All,

I am trading in my car as part ex at a garage. My current car has motor tax for the next 8 months, the car I'm buying has tax until the end of Jul. On a 2L car, 8 months tax is worth a few bob, does anybody know if there is a process for obtaining a motor tax refund in this case? 

Thanks


----------



## jasconius (13 Jul 2005)

Not aware of that one - I am sure that we would all be at it otherwise!


----------



## Dusty (13 Jul 2005)

No not in Ireland. They do road tax refunds in the UK perhaps that is where you've heard of it.


----------



## Lemurz (15 Jul 2005)

Only if the car is off the road permanently (destroyed by fire,etc)


----------



## bond-007 (20 Jul 2005)

Lemurz said:
			
		

> Only if the car is off the road permanently (destroyed by fire,etc)


And even then it's fun trying to get a refund. I did this with a crashed car last year.

There must be at 3 full months left on the tax.
The Gardai must verify the destruction of the vehicle. ( It must not be repairable)
The licencing cert must be returned to Shannon.

After all this you must wait about 2 months and you get your refund less €10 admin fee.


----------



## RS2K (20 Jul 2005)

No refund, but make sure the trade in price reflects the prepaid road tax.


----------



## Tuesday (15 May 2006)

Just found myself in this scenario......paid tax for the year and a week later the engine fails, pretty much have to change the engine to sort it out but the car is not worth that much so no point, can tax be reclaimed? who can be contacted to clarify on this?


----------



## DOBBER22 (15 May 2006)

Tuesday said:
			
		

> Just found myself in this scenario......paid tax for the year and a week later the engine fails, pretty much have to change the engine to sort it out but the car is not worth that much so no point, can tax be reclaimed? who can be contacted to clarify on this?


 
[broken link removed]

Good Luck


----------



## C2H5OH (15 May 2006)

Info here


refund form


----------



## Tuesday (15 May 2006)

That should do the trick, Thanks!


----------



## Tubbs (17 May 2006)

As has been said above - pain in the bum trying to tax back. I was in a car accident and unable to sort the paper work out until a couple of months later. 

Getting motor tax back from them is like getting blood out of a stone. i needed a written/stamped letter from the guards/the garage/scrappage company/hospital (to prove that I was injured and unable to claim it back) - despite me going into the tax office on crutches. I hate them. 

In the end I lost about 3 months worth of tax and the supervisor I eventually got to speak to made it sound like he was doing me such a wonderful favour out of the kindness of his heart.


----------



## zag (17 May 2006)

I tried this before with a vehicle which was sold to someone living outside Ireland.  The motor tax people wouldn't hear of it.  I thought it was pretty unfair as - like some of the posters above - I had just renewed before the opportunity came up to sell it.  There is no logical basis for not refunding.  It's not quite the same as the TV license issue because in this instance you are paying the tax for a specifically named and numbered vehicle.  If the vehicle is no longer in the state then you should by rights be entitled to claim a refund of some portion of the tax.

I got a refund/carry-over from the insurance people no problem.

z


----------

